# Playtime



## mkernstine (Mar 6, 2013)

So I use a Che for my hedgie's little home in a Sterilite tub and I was wondering if its safe to let her roam around my room which is a bit colder than her cage or if that would harm her and I should really heat the whole room. I've let her walk around before and she seems okay but I just and to make sure. Thank you!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Supervised would be ok if its not too cold - but not all night.


----------

